# Homemade OAV



## Scitfrostbite (Aug 15, 2015)

Made a homemade OAV. $7.95 for coffee warmer, $1.65 for 3/4" copper end, rest of parts free from around the shop. I tested it out, works fine. I hope it lasts as it vaporizes acid in seconds and I wonder if unit will burn out quickly/ Thoughts?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Scitfrostbite said:


> View attachment 21455
> View attachment 21454
> 
> 
> Made a homemade OAV. $7.95 for coffee warmer, $1.65 for 3/4" copper end, rest of parts free from around the shop. I tested it out, works fine. I hope it lasts as it vaporizes acid in seconds and I wonder if unit will burn out quickly/ Thoughts?



Let us know if it will vaporize the advised amount for two deep hive without boiling over or spitting out. My experience and a few others have found they needed a larger bowl. Perhaps as your container of OA picks up some moisture it tends to bubble and fizz a bit more than when new and fresh. If you buy a two pound container like I did and have only a few hives you will have it around for a long while!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Having work with my expanded coverage homemade oav gadget, the wider the
cup the more hive area you can cover. My only concern is that your cup is too small.
And it is not enough to cover a large area like mine at almost 4" in diameter that can
cover 2 deep hives. The small cup can only go so far to cover the frames.


----------



## Scitfrostbite (Aug 15, 2015)

Good helpful things to consider as I test this out. Please keep the suggestions coming.

Right now I've only poured in a little OA and tested it out. So, now I have to figure out the correct measurement (I don't have a way to weigh grams at the moment) for 2 deeps and see how it performs.

It was fun to make but if it turns out it won't get the job done... I guess I'll purchase one.

Another question- can I use a car battery jump pack? It's just a battery with some jumper cables connected to it, right?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> So, now I have to figure out the correct measurement (I don't have a way to weigh grams at the moment) ... 


See this Randy Oliver page for oxalic acid "teaspoon" / gram conversion:
http://scientificbeekeeping.com/oxalic-acid-treatment-table/


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't think it is such a good idea to use a jump box.
It is better if the oav unit receive consistent current while 
in operation. Don't want anything to be shorted out or catch on fire.
Have no experience with it but think there is a better way other than lugging
the heavy battery around. My homemade stationary oav gadget at work here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D2vLtiF2fI
No battery and low cost at $10 bucks only.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Have to have a google account to view it. LOL


----------



## maudbid (Jul 21, 2014)

marshmasterpat said:


> Have to have a google account to view it. LOL


Unfortunately, not much to see in the video, so don't worry about getting to it.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Scitfrostbite said:


> Another question- can I use a car battery jump pack? It's just a battery with some jumper cables connected to it, right?


Various members have reported that the jump packs work OK. See this thread ...
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?315878-What-power-supply-to-get-for-OAV

The small battery in jump packs means that it will need to be recharged more often than a large battery, but that is not a huge obstacle for a backyard beekeeper.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Post #6 advice has just the hint of bias! Reads like an advertisement we keep seeing.

The jumper pack is an easy to handle unit that will do just fine.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Scitfrostbite said:


> So, now I have to figure out the correct measurement (I don't have a way to weigh grams at the moment)


No need to weigh, 1/4 teaspoon = one gram.
Car battery jump pack works just fine..........


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

OT said you don't have to be a member to view it.
Just download it and view that's all.
It is there to protect the minors whoever they are on BS here.
More exciting infos and my findings when everything is plan out. After
all it is a project full of details on the build side. Excited about the expanded
coverage going into the 2 deep hives. This Fall all of my hives that got oav I did not
see any mites. All bees are healthy now maybe due to the resistant genetics built in.
I'm not sure until the Spring time expansion again. Remember, I have nothing offer for sale here.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

Scitfrostbite said:


> , now I have to figure out the correct measurement (I don't have a way to weigh grams at the moment) for 2 deeps and see how it performs.


OA is also sold in 1g tablets here, which is so convenient. Just place the required amount of tablets in the pan and start the treatment. No measuring out powder in wind or rain, no extra equipment needed. If you do tip up the pan you can just pick up the tablet and replace it in the pan. Small tablet presses are available online so you could make your own OA tablets.


----------



## McCoslin (Dec 4, 2013)

Ditto That!


snl said:


> No need to weigh, 1/4 teaspoon = one gram.
> Car battery jump pack works just fine..........


----------



## McCoslin (Dec 4, 2013)

Good job, if my store bought one tanks, I'm going to give that a try.


Scitfrostbite said:


> View attachment 21455
> View attachment 21454
> 
> 
> Made a homemade OAV. $7.95 for coffee warmer, $1.65 for 3/4" copper end, rest of parts free from around the shop. I tested it out, works fine. I hope it lasts as it vaporizes acid in seconds and I wonder if unit will burn out quickly/ Thoughts?


----------



## Scitfrostbite (Aug 15, 2015)

Well, the homemade OAV works about three times and then stopped heating. Others have said that is a problem with the auto coffee warmers. It was fun experiment but just ordered a"real" one.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

I have read there is an immersion heater made for 110 and one for a car cig lighter. I understand you want the one for the lighter. Reports of the one for 110 burning out.
I went ahead and got a varrox. Thanks SNL


----------



## Scitfrostbite (Aug 15, 2015)

Yep, I got the 12v, it worked great for about 3 times. I actually plugged it into the cigarette lighter first time but the OA burned off much slower than hooking directly to batt, I thought it would be the same power.

I ordered one from Oxavap, it's here, tested fine.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

These are immersion heaters. Without immersing them in liquid, your dry firing them and they will short out quickly. If you could encase the element in a liquid that had a cup like cavity for the oa, then you'd be closer to keeping it from burning up. But then would it really be worth the effort?


----------

